# Evo VII Vs Chipped BMW 330 Diesel



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Very impressed mate

 Â


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

i take it this is a SW based 330d ? Â 

James.

ps - how u finding the Evil Evo ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> i take it this is a SW based 330d ? Â


More SE than SW ;D....owned by an ex TT owner Man Utd supporter who frequents this bbs from time to time ;D



> ps - how u finding the Evil Evo ;D


Fast but learning the hard way re: tyres.

Opened the garage door yesterday morning to see my nearside rear tyre virtually flat 

I was going to change the fronts anyway, which were Yokohama A046's:


















these are the ones they recommend for the '7 and made esp by Yoko for the car - and change them to match the rears - *AVS Sports * as the AVS are more of a all round tyre compared to the A046 which is a summer/track day tyre and performs abismally in the wet until the summer, but this kinda mucked up my plan and meant I would have to change all 4 

Kwik-Fit in Oxford sorted me out with some 235/45 Dunlop SP9000 Sport

They are nice tyres and very good for wet weather but they have made the car feel TOTALLY DIFFERENT and to be honest, a bit of a lump 

The turn-in and direction change with the A046's on was just stupendous but now, whilst still being better than "normal," it feels wallowy and all the "pointyness" has gone.

Round a tight bend the rear loads up and almost over slips the sidewall of the tyre......it almost feels like my toy is broken 

Not to worry - A046's on the way and I'll keep the Dunlop's for a genuine winter tyre.

Aside from that it's flying - booking in at Xtreme soon for the XT330 upgrade..... ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> More SE than SW ;D....owned by an ex TT owner Man Utd supporter who frequents this bbs from time to time Â ;D
> 
> Fast but learning the hard way re: tyres.
> 
> ...


Carlos? If so it's a Tuning Box fuelling not boost chip solution. Pull well don't they 

Good move getting the AVS. Real performance tyres compounded for the car.

I am trying to wear out a set of Dunlop 9000s by provoking understeer and by spinning the rears several times a day. Trouble is they are hard so seem to last forever - but have relatively poor dry road grip.
OK ish in wet.

Glad you are enjoying the 'sub.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Enjoyed the afternoon, was good to get together.


----------

